# Salmon in the huron



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok so i was reading an artical from the huron river water shed council, and they were talking about king salmon in the huron. the artical was published in 2006. the question i have is when was the last time anybody has seen or cought a salmon out of the huron. 

ditchrat


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Every year a few are caught, mostly by the coffer dam in Flatrock. I personly have only ever caught 1 out of the Huron, about 5 years ago on a jig and wax worm, at the end of November. I was definitely surprised.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Last year a guy float fishing the other side of the dam in huroc park hooked one on spawn but he lost it when it went over the dam.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

You hear of 1or 2 caught a year.. Last time I seen one was about 4 years ago and it was trying to go over the coffer.. I remember back in the late 80s early 90s they were common there.. It wasnt hard to hook 3-4 salmon in a few hours.. Streamer below the coffer and Hotshots above.. The good old days...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

1986 is the last time a caught a salmon out of the Huron.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, 94 was the last year I pulled one out of the Huron..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

Weren't most of the salmon caught in the 80s/ early 90s cohos?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Trevor they planted coho's in the Huron in the 80's. The last stocking was 1989 according to the DNR stocking database. I do recall catching some kings in the Huron as a kid and I believe some were stocked however they do not indicate any stockings of kings via the online database.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't believe that Kings have ever been stocked in the Huron. There was a coho program for about 10 years though. I saw 3 kings doing there thing this past fall not far from Telegraph Rd and got my tail handed to me by what could have only have been a king while bobber fishing a shiner not far from the lake around Labor Day. I also know a guy who caught a 25" LRB 2 falls ago.

Those fish are all just strays from somewhere else that decided it was time to find the nearest current and go. A lot of you would be suprised with just how small of ditches around here have steelhead in them every spring.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

The Rouge gets fish....


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Trevor said:


> Weren't most of the salmon caught in the 80s/ early 90s cohos?


 I think the Huron was planted with kings one time in the 70's. After that it received coho plants for a decade or so. There was no boat fishery for them in lake erie & with coho being more receptive to anglers river presentations it seemed like a good math. DNR did a creel census for 4 or 5 years straight in the fall in the mid 80"s. The census takers measured & weighed each fish caught & scale samples were taken. Although over two hundred thousand coho were being planted virtually all the salmon caught were kings. Coho returns were so dismal you could count them on your hands. That was why coho plants ended. The huron had a fairly good run of kings back then. You would see around 25 kings caught for every steelhead. BKD hit & the run crashed. Still see a few kings around every fall along with the rare coho.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know of 2 caught this fall from the same guy casting a silver hot n tot in mid november so yes they are still in there but its pretty rare to catch 1, i havent seen or heard of coho in the river for a while but almost every yr someone jigging for eyes gets one out in erie. I used to see some real nice kings caught above the rapids in late fall sure wish we had that fishery back again. But than again i pry wouldnt fish it if it was anything like the battle in the spring for the steelies.


----------

